# Cost of custom build rifle?



## Huge29

Would you guys mind sharing your pics and costs of custom rifle jobs? I am thinking of something in the 6.5 cal that is light enough to pack around, but a tack driver. I would like to know what a reasonable cost would be to expect. Thinking of a Savage or 700 action.


----------



## Longgun

pm sent


----------



## 30-06-hunter

My buddy put together most of his competition rifles starting with Savage actions, I think he has about $1100 into his 270 and around $1300 into his 300 not including the scopes.


----------



## Longgun

pm...


----------



## toasty

Here is a 260 Remington on a Savage short action, target trigger spring job, Criterion (Kreiger) 26" varmint contour, Choate Ultimate Varmint stock, competition recoil lug, trued nut. I like savage actions because you can rebarrel yourself and save the gunsmith fee. My total into the gun was $800 not including the scope and it is a tack driver, but heavy, you can get barrels with a lighter contour, but all the good stocks weigh too much for a good carry rifle. I haven't found a good lightweight stock on the market for Savage, so I run the factory synthetic on one of my guns.

Action - $300-$400
Target Trigger Spring - $5
Barrel - $300
Recoil Lug - $30
Nut - $15
Stock - $100-$500


----------



## Springville Shooter

I just finished a custom 280 Ackley build. Here is the breakdown:

I bought a mint condition 1970's model 700 30-06 for 350.00. Sold the barrel and stock for $100.00 so I got the action for $250.00.

Shilen match barrel $275.00
Gun smithing to true action and install barrel $275.00
Bob Hart stock on sale $316.00

A little under $1200 before bases, rings and optics. These will be another $1200 making the total cost around $2400.00. Worth every cent to me. I've built dozens of rifles and never regretted the expense. Premium components+premium gun smithing=premium performance.--------SS


----------



## waspocrew

Huge29 said:


> Would you guys mind sharing your pics and costs of custom rifle jobs? I am thinking of something in the 6.5 cal that is light enough to pack around, but a tack driver. I would like to know what a reasonable cost would be to expect. Thinking of a Savage or 700 action.


Huge, which 6.5 are you thinking of building? A .260 Rem seems like it could make a nice pack rifle. I've been bit by the 6.5 bug and I'd like to go the custom route as well. I was set on the 6.5 CM but the velocity of the 140s wasn't too impressive. I'll most likely sell my short action 700 so I can go the long action route. I'll probably go with the 6.5-284, but I've been intrigued by the 6.5 WSM, 6.5-06 AI, and 6.5 Sherman.

I'm still assessing costs, so I'm interested to hear other opinions. I'll be purchasing a barrel blank soon to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Huge29

Thanks for the input guys! I am pretty new to the concept, so I certainly don't have much of it figured out, but most people seem to echo SS's thoughts. I have a 6.5CM in 12LRP and it is awesome, but a hunting rifle it is NOT. The things I don't like about the CM is that Lapua brass is not available, no bushing dies available. It is amazing just how many 6.5's there are, I am leaning towards the 260 if I had to choose today. Shilen barrel seems to be a common answer for this topic.


----------



## willfish4food

toasty said:


> Here is a 260 Remington on a Savage short action, target trigger spring job, Criterion (Kreiger) 26" varmint contour, Choate Ultimate Varmint stock, competition recoil lug, trued nut. I like savage actions because you can rebarrel yourself and save the gunsmith fee.
> 
> Action - $300-$400
> Target Trigger Spring - $5
> Barrel - $300
> Recoil Lug - $30
> Nut - $15
> Stock - $100-$500


Toasty - So, do you not have to do any work on the action to get a good fit with the barrel? Pretty sweet results for a gun you didn't have to take to a smith!


----------



## Springville Shooter

Savage barrels that come pre chambered and threaded can be swapped out and correctly fitted without the need for a gunsmith. It takes a few tools, guages, and some training.--------SS


----------



## MKP

This forum has all the information that you need, plus a classified section for take-off parts and the like, though you need to be a member for that ($15 for 1 year)

http://www.savageshooters.com/forum.php


----------



## longbow

Here's a picture of Lisa's 6.5x284 Lapua. (about $4500)









Here's the one I use the most. A 338 Edge Canyon Rifle by Defensive Edge. (look it up).









Here's a 6mm AI. Stiller action, Bartlein barrel, Timney trigger, Boyd's thumbhole. ($3500 for the whole setup).









It shoots groups like these all...day...long.


If you want a "budget" custom, look into a Savage. They pretty much shoot deadeye-dick right out of the box. Slap on a decent stock from Stocky's or Boyd's, a good scope from Vortex, Nikon (etc), tune the trigger and there you have it!


----------



## Huge29

I really like the blue one; that is awesome!


----------



## Nalgi

Sorry but I go the other direction. 
for me its about load development.
I dont believe you have to pay a bunch of money for a one holer. 8)


----------



## waspocrew

Nalgi said:


> Sorry but I go the other direction.
> for me its about load development.
> I dont believe you have to pay a bunch of money for a one holer. 8)


Looks like you've got a shooter for sure! I agree, I don't think you really have to spend tons of money on a rifle to get it to shoot well these days.

Factory rifles are factory rifles though - As I've become more interested and involved with shooting/reloading, I've realized there are certain things I'd change on my rifles to make them more applicable for what I want to do.

For example - I really enjoy my X Bolt Varmint .223. It's one sweet shooter, but it has a 1:12 twist. I can shoot up to 60 grain pills, but that's it. 40 grainers really don't buck the wind at all! I was hoping to find a rifle with a 1:8 or 1:9, but all I could find was a Tikka T3. I didn't want a semi-auto either. When I eventually shoot the barrel out (which will take a long long time I'm sure), I'm going to throw a fast twist barrel on it so I can send some 69-75 grainers down range for some longer range rock chucks!


----------



## Springville Shooter

Sure, you can get lucky with factory rifles and tune loads to optimize accuracy but a budget factory rifle that shoots like yours is a rare find. I have a few factory guns that shoot great but I have had dozens more that were average and a few that were horrible. Statistically, to find a factory gun that consistantly shoots 1/2 MOA you would go through several rifles far surpassing the cost to build a custom job that will shoot good. My custom rifle is just over twice the cost of two cheap factory jobs. I'll keep with the customs thanks. Getting to hand pick the components of a rifle has its perks too as you can set up the feel, length of pull, balance, etc by adjusting stock and barrel dementions and weight. 

My opinion is that maybe 1 out of 10 Ruger Americans will shoot like yours. 10 out of 10 Cooper rifles will shoot like that because they don't leave the shop until they do.-------SS


----------



## longbow

Springville Shooter said:


> Sure, you can get lucky with factory rifles and tune loads to optimize accuracy but a budget factory rifle that shoots like yours is a rare find. I have a few factory guns that shoot great but I have had dozens more that were average and a few that were horrible. Statistically, to find a factory gun that consistantly shoots 1/2 MOA you would go through several rifles far surpassing the cost to build a custom job that will shoot good. My custom rifle is just over twice the cost of two cheap factory jobs. I'll keep with the customs thanks. Getting to hand pick the components of a rifle has its perks too as you can set up the feel, length of pull, balance, etc by adjusting stock and barrel dementions and weight.
> 
> My opinion is that maybe 1 out of 10 Ruger Americans will shoot like yours. 10 out of 10 Cooper rifles will shoot like that because they don't leave the shop until they do.-------SS


Very, very good post SS. Every shooter needs just one custom rifle that stacks bullets on top of each other. Their whole opinion of rifles off the rack will change. I've let guys at the range shoot my blue 6mmAI and they can't believe how easy it is to hit the X. It's really a pretty boring gun to shoot.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Is it possible to get a light 7 lb weight hunting rifle that shoots like your custome paper punchers or do they always have to be heavy


----------



## Lonetree

swbuckmaster said:


> Is it possible to get a light 7 lb weight hunting rifle that shoots like your custome paper punchers or do they always have to be heavy


I have a Remington Model 7 in 6mm that is a tack driver. 1/2" groups at 100 yards, when I'm doing good. the rifle can do better, but eyes are not what they used to be.

It weighs right at 7lbs right now with a Leupold 2-7 power scope. With a microlight stock from these guys: http://www.mpistocks.com/blankpricelist.htm You could get it down to 5.5lbs.

That comes out to about $24 per ounce for the weight savings. I keep putting one on Christmas list, but it never shows up under the tree.

Rick Steinhour: http://extremerifleworks.com/Custom.html Builds some very light weight custom rifles.

When it comes to dropping the weight of rifle, it is all in the stock and barrel.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Cool


----------



## Springville Shooter

swbuckmaster said:


> Is it possible to get a light 7 lb weight hunting rifle that shoots like your custome paper punchers or do they always have to be heavy


Absolutely. Good builders can get amazing accuracy out of light rifles. Savage has done a good job with their ultra light hunter as well. I have shot sub 8 LB rifles in 257AI, 6MM, 260, and 308 that would shoot sub MOA all day. -----SS


----------



## longbow

swbuckmaster said:


> Is it possible to get a light 7 lb weight hunting rifle that shoots like your custome paper punchers or do they always have to be heavy


Yes. Look into a Kimber or Cooper. The problem with these is they are so good looking you might not want to take them out.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax*

I want a 6.5 Grendel on a 700 action. Please tell me how much yours costs.

Mine will require a new bolt face.


----------



## Springville Shooter

*Here is the new 280 Ackley*

Had to mount a scope before posting pics. This gun will eventually wear the new Nightforce but I can't wait to start shooting so it will get the old safe scope for now. It is a trued model 700 action with a 25" Shilen #4 stainless steel barrel with an 11 degree crown. The stock is a Bob Hart Accublok and the factory trigger tuned down to an unbelievably crisp 2 lb. The rings and bases are Warne 0 MOA and the Scope is a Leupold 6-18 for now. ------SS


----------



## Huge29

Springville Shooter said:


> Had to mount a scope before posting pics. This gun will eventually wear the new Nightforce but I can't wait to start shooting so it will get the old safe scope for now. It is a trued model 700 action with a 25" Shilen #4 stainless steel barrel with an 11 degree crown. The stock is a Bob Hart Accublok and the factory trigger tuned down to an unbelievably crisp 2 lb. The rings and bases are Warne 0 MOA and the Scope is a Leupold 6-18 for now. ------SS


"Whew, she is a beauty Loyd!" What does she weigh and what is teh rough cost? What are the absolute essential smithing you have to have done?


----------



## Springville Shooter

Cost was just under $1200 for everything but the scope. The gun and scope weighs 9.5 lbs. Depending on the action I have the bolt face squared and the lugs trued. I am also picky about a precision cut barrel crown and chamber. I like a crisp breaking trigger between 2-3 lbs for a field/hunting gun. For a bench gun I like 6-8 oz. 

I don't know about locally, but my favorite riflesmith in Cali does all the above mentioned work for around $275.00.--------SS


----------



## Huge29

Springville Shooter said:


> Cost was just under $1200 for everything but the scope. The gun and scope weighs 9.5 lbs. Depending on the action I have the bolt face squared and the lugs trued. I am also picky about a precision cut barrel crown and chamber. I like a crisp breaking trigger between 2-3 lbs for a field/hunting gun. For a bench gun I like 6-8 oz.
> 
> I don't know about locally, but my favorite riflesmith in Cali does all the above mentioned work for around $275.00.--------SS


Was that with the smith providing the action? 700 action? How much more is it for bedding, do you not like to have that done?


----------



## Springville Shooter

No, I had to provide the action. I normally glass bed all my rifles but this stock came with a v-block style aluminum block like many of the bencphrest guys are using. I added just a tiny amount of glass to the recoil lug to ensure a super tight fit. I don't know what a bedding job would cost but it's not a hard skill to learn and there are many on here who could help a guy out for the first time. 

I took the 280 AI out today and it shot just like I had hoped! I'll add pics in a bit but I shot 5 3 shot groups cleaning between and they were all 1/2"-3/4". I then shot a killer 3 shot 2.5 inch group at 500 yards. This gun is showing consistent accuracy and I like it!-------SS


----------



## Wes

Borden action, Bartlein barrel, McMillan Remington Hunter stock with edge technology, Jewel trigger, Wyatt extended magazine. Reamer by Dave Kiff. Set up to shoot the Berger 168 VLD. Built by Chad Dixon at LongRifles Inc. $3600. 
Chad is one heck of a rifle builder. 
http://www.longriflesinc.com/


----------



## swbuckmaster

SS that is a cool functional shooter. I have the action I just need to put one together. Right now its a .243. What would you suggest I turn it into if I wanted a good deer gun with ocational cow elk. Range would be out to 400-500 yards on the long shot. Most shots would be 100-300.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Wes said:


> Borden action, Bartlein barrel, McMillan Remington Hunter stock with edge technology, Jewel trigger, Wyatt extended magazine. Reamer by Dave Kiff. Set up to shoot the Berger 168 VLD. Built by Chad Dixon at LongRifles Inc. $3600.
> Chad is one heck of a rifle builder.
> http://www.longriflesinc.com/


What cartridge?


----------



## waspocrew

Those are some beauties!

Swbuckmaster- just wanted to chime in: if you're starting with a .243, you can always turn it into a .260, 6.5 Creedmoor, 7mm-08, .308, or even the .338 Federal. Basically, anything with the same bolt face diameter as your .243 and in a short action. 

I think a 6.5 Creed or 7-08 would be great.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Scott, I personally would pick the 7-08 or the 7X57 if it will fit in your action. Either of these would fit your bill well in my opinion. The Creedmore and the 260 would also be options though I think the 7MM's are better suited for elk duty. Then again, the boring old 308 might just be better than them all. Barring long range elk hunting,I also really like the 257 Roberts.--------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster

I always find myself going back to the 7-08. Just need to pull the trigger and build it.


----------



## Springville Shooter

swbuckmaster said:


> I always find myself going back to the 7-08. Just need to pull the trigger and build it.


Especially with some of the new high performance 150 grain bullets.....these will really make the 7-08 shine. I would talk to whoever builds the rifle and make sure they set up the throat for these longer projectiles to be set out a bit. 22-24" #3 barrel and a lighter stock and you would have a killer mountain gun.-------SS


----------



## Huge29

So if I'm doing a 260, which cartridge of actions would I get for the easiest build?


----------



## Springville Shooter

243, 308, 6mm, 22-250, 7-08, and many others tha share the common 30-06 size bolt face.------SS


----------



## Huge29

Thanks SS! I'm told that many prefer the LA for the 6.5's, so a 308 or 30-06 would be the LA and same bolt face? Any other cartridges? Thanks for letting me puck your brain!


----------



## Springville Shooter

I wouldn't go LA unless I was building a 6.5-284. The CM and 260 will fit nicely into a short action. 308 is a short action, 30-06 is a long action. Both have the same bolt face.--------SS


----------



## Utmuddguy

If you are interested huge I can help you build whatever you would like just get the parts gathered up. I have 80+ reamers, lathe and all the tools you will need and you can help do it.


----------



## longbow

Wes said:


> Borden action, Bartlein barrel, McMillan Remington Hunter stock with edge technology, Jewel trigger, Wyatt extended magazine. Reamer by Dave Kiff. Set up to shoot the Berger 168 VLD. Built by Chad Dixon at LongRifles Inc. $3600.
> Chad is one heck of a rifle builder.
> http://www.longriflesinc.com/


I don't need to shoot that rifle to know it's a fine gun. Chad's a heck of a great guy and one fine machinists.


----------



## Utmuddguy

One of mine



338 edge brux barrel, kiff bolt, trued rem 700, quick discharge brake bedded in a B&C stock


----------



## toasty

Huge29 said:


> So if I'm doing a 260, which cartridge of actions would I get for the easiest build?


The 260 REM is the same cartridge as the 308 win, 7mm-08, and 243 win. Any cartridge with a .473" bolt face will work and that includes a 22-250, 30-06, 6mm, 25-06. You can build it with a long action, but there is no need and many think a longer action is not as accurate with longer bull barrels because of the increase torque. My opinion is short action is best when it fits, and don't go overboard with barrel length. Keep it to 26" or 28", you want the action to be as robust as possible.


----------



## Huge29

Well, the custom build is under way. I received my Brux #3 barrel today and the Timney trigger on Saturday. Decided on 6.5x47 with a boyd's thumbhole featherweight stock in bumblebee blue. A very generous forum member has volunteered to put it all together. So, hopefully in the next month or so I can share the final pics. Thanks again for all of the input!


----------



## Springville Shooter

Can't wait to see it, sounds good. 6.5x47 is a great round. ------SS


----------



## massmanute

Lucky for me, I am not a good enough shot to take advantage of a super accurate custom rifle. Just think of all the money I am saving by being an average (or maybe even below average) marksman.


----------



## waspocrew

Huge29 said:


> Well, the custom build is under way. I received my Brux #3 barrel today and the Timney trigger on Saturday. Decided on 6.5x47 with a boyd's thumbhole featherweight stock in bumblebee blue. A very generous forum member has volunteered to put it all together. So, hopefully in the next month or so I can share the final pics. Thanks again for all of the input!


I'm always interested to hear what others use for their builds. 6.5x47 sounds pretty awesome!

Also, not sure what bullet you are planning on running, but powdervalley.com has the 123 gr Amax in stock.


----------



## Huge29

waspocrew said:


> I'm always interested to hear what others use for their builds. 6.5x47 sounds pretty awesome!
> 
> Also, not sure what bullet you are planning on running, but powdervalley.com has the 123 gr Amax in stock.


Glad to share!
Action-Rem 700 SA in SPS for the hingeplate
Barrel-Brux #3 (medium sporter) in stainless will cut to 25" to accept the:
Brake-Shrewd radial with a thread protector as I wont use it for hunting. 
Stock-Boyds featherweight thumbhole in bumblebee blue that will be bedded with Marine Tex
Trigger-Timney 510
Rail-WEaver 20 MOA in aluminum
Glass-Monarch 3 in 5-20x44 for now
SS Brownells tapered recoil lug.
I think that is about it for now...stock bolt for now.
Color of the stock:








Brake:









I have a 12 LRP in 6.5 CM that I think I will be selling here shortly, so I have some 6.5 bullets; I just dont seem to like Hornady, really annoys me how they dont publish data online... I have some 140 grain VLD hunters, 140 grain match burners (for plinking and paper punching); I really like Barnes and will get some of those too. The challenge will be load data, hardly anyone publishes anything for this cartridge, so I will just pick the brains of a few pro guys I know to see what they use. I got my Lapua brass and the RCBS Gold Medal bushing dies are on backorder, so we are getting close.


----------



## Afishnado

Huge, Join the Long Range Shooters of Utah facebook page. You shouldn't have any problem selling your 6.5 on there, and they will have all the reloading data you'll need. They are also a wealth of info on building custom rifles and long range shooting. 1+ mile shooting if that's your thing.


----------



## Huge29

Afishnado said:


> Huge, Join the Long Range Shooters of Utah facebook page. You shouldn't have any problem selling your 6.5 on there, and they will have all the reloading data you'll need. They are also a wealth of info on building custom rifles and long range shooting. 1+ mile shooting if that's your thing.


I check it out daily , great source, thanks!


----------



## wyogoob

Huge, looks like a neat build. I love the short action rifles.

There's a 182 loads for the 6.5x47 in LoadData.com. 86 of those are with Berger bullets:

http://www.loaddata.com/members/listing.cfm?type=1


----------



## Huge29

wyogoob said:


> Huge, looks like a neat build. I love the short action rifles.
> 
> There's a 182 loads for the 6.5x47 in LoadData.com. 86 of those are with Berger bullets:
> 
> http://www.loaddata.com/members/listing.cfm?type=1


You forgot to PM me your login info :mrgreen:
i got a little something from UPS today:


----------



## jshuag

All Costs include Tax and Shipping	

Approximate Purchase date first

May 15th	Remington 7mm Rem Mag Sendero/ Buds Gun Shop...........$1,157.00	
May 25th	FFL Gun Transfer Fee/ Gun showed Up..............................$15.00	
May 25th	Racked the bolt a dozen times to hear the sound................$0.00	
May 30th	Glass the bed the stock - Local Gun Smith.........................$90.82	
May 25th	Racked the bolt a dozen times to hear the sound................$0.00	
June 28th	1st Elk tag .................................................. ..............$50.00	
July 12th	Nightforce Base 20MOA - Sportsmans...............................$107.92-$15.00 coupon at sportsmans

SWFA ORDER	
July 16th	

$699.95...SWFA SS 3-15x42 Tactical Rifle Scope..............$791.49	
$15.95.....Bulter Creek Caps	
$19.95.....Sunshade	
$29.95.....Mil Dot Master

July 17th	Ok now I am FREEKIN' PUMPED x 10.........................$0.00	
July 20th	2nd Elk Tag............................................... .................$50.00	
July 20th	Hunting License........................................... ...............$30.00	
July 24th	Wheeler Farms Torque Wrench - Online...........................$47.09	
July 25th	Burris 30mm Zee Rings (Medium) - Online........................$55.90	
July25th	40 rounds of 168 Bergers - Sportsmans.............................$90.80-$15.00 coupon at sportmans
July 25th	Test Chambered a round - WOO HOo...........................$0.00	
July 25th	Used Credit Card Points Towards Purchase...................-$21.99	
Seriously is this all of my purchase points?
July 27th Home Depot Line Levels (level the action to scope).......$2.08	

This brings it to a grand total of $2,466.11

But there are 3 things that are still missing.

1. I have not yet added a bipod. I think I will use a Harris. ~$110
2. I have not yet purchased a gun case. This will probably add another ~$150
3. I have not yet purchased a shoulder strap to carry the gun. ~40

So the final total will be about ~$2,766.11 

Since last year I have also added a $120 Timney trigger though that I have not added to this cost yet. 

After it is all said and done I can shoot a 3.5 inch group at 200 yards from sitting position with factory ammo - Nosler accubond 168. I could decrease the group size by shooting prone but that is not realistic for my hunting situations so I don't do it. I imagine that if I shot prone it would reduce the group size by about half or more. 

I only know all of this cost information because i track all of mine on a $/pound basis. In this way I can convince my wife to let me hunt more. Basically the first elk cost me $30/pound and the second elk was $15/pound. The price went down because the gun was already purchased. Therefore the more I hunt the cheaper the meat becomes. 

Disclaimer: This is my first and only build (so far) and I am not a gunsmith. If I had to do it differently I wouldn't change anything. But if I had the money I would probably move forward and port the barrel, get a custom shooting shoulder pad, & get a custom paint job so the gun isn't so shiny. Shiny items in my opinion scare game away because of reflection. I might also consider getting a different stock with a cheek rest and custom grips. Then I would purchase everything necessary to make my own hand loads. That would make a HUGE difference.


----------



## DallanC

Where are you getting FFLs for $15?


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

I've heard a few guys talking about $15.00 transfers at the range, I need to get the details. I always pay twice that.-----SS


----------



## jshuag

I used:

Bob Westover, Owner
Sandy Shooters Supply
Other Fee: Class 01 transfers $15, plus Utah instant-check fee 

I would give you his e-mail if I had it. 

To get his contact info 
1. Go to gunbroker.com
2. Click on find an FFL under the buyers link at the top. 
3. Search by Zip code. Use 84093
4. His info should show up. If not, scroll through the results he should be there. 

I used him for the Sendero. The transfer was great and I would use him again.


----------



## Afishnado

Huge29, are you going to sell your 6.5? I know someone looking for one. PM me if you are.


----------



## ski

jshuag said:


> All Costs include Tax and Shipping
> 
> Approximate Purchase date first
> 
> May 15th	Remington 7mm Rem Mag Sendero/ Buds Gun Shop...........$1,157.00
> May 25th	FFL Gun Transfer Fee/ Gun showed Up..............................$15.00
> May 25th	Racked the bolt a dozen times to hear the sound................$0.00
> May 30th	Glass the bed the stock - Local Gun Smith.........................$90.82
> May 25th	Racked the bolt a dozen times to hear the sound................$0.00
> June 28th	1st Elk tag .................................................. ..............$50.00
> July 12th	Nightforce Base 20MOA - Sportsmans...............................$107.92-$15.00 coupon at sportsmans
> 
> SWFA ORDER
> July 16th
> 
> $699.95...SWFA SS 3-15x42 Tactical Rifle Scope..............$791.49
> $15.95.....Bulter Creek Caps
> $19.95.....Sunshade
> $29.95.....Mil Dot Master
> 
> July 17th	Ok now I am FREEKIN' PUMPED x 10.........................$0.00
> July 20th	2nd Elk Tag............................................... .................$50.00
> July 20th	Hunting License........................................... ...............$30.00
> July 24th	Wheeler Farms Torque Wrench - Online...........................$47.09
> July 25th	Burris 30mm Zee Rings (Medium) - Online........................$55.90
> July25th	40 rounds of 168 Bergers - Sportsmans.............................$90.80-$15.00 coupon at sportmans
> July 25th	Test Chambered a round - WOO HOo...........................$0.00
> July 25th	Used Credit Card Points Towards Purchase...................-$21.99
> Seriously is this all of my purchase points?
> July 27th Home Depot Line Levels (level the action to scope).......$2.08
> 
> This brings it to a grand total of $2,466.11
> 
> But there are 3 things that are still missing.
> 
> 1. I have not yet added a bipod. I think I will use a Harris. ~$110
> 2. I have not yet purchased a gun case. This will probably add another ~$150
> 3. I have not yet purchased a shoulder strap to carry the gun. ~40
> 
> So the final total will be about ~$2,766.11
> 
> Since last year I have also added a $120 Timney trigger though that I have not added to this cost yet.
> 
> After it is all said and done I can shoot a 3.5 inch group at 200 yards from sitting position with factory ammo - Nosler accubond 168. I could decrease the group size by shooting prone but that is not realistic for my hunting situations so I don't do it. I imagine that if I shot prone it would reduce the group size by about half or more.
> 
> I only know all of this cost information because i track all of mine on a $/pound basis. In this way I can convince my wife to let me hunt more. Basically the first elk cost me $30/pound and the second elk was $15/pound. The price went down because the gun was already purchased. Therefore the more I hunt the cheaper the meat becomes.
> 
> Disclaimer: This is my first and only build (so far) and I am not a gunsmith. If I had to do it differently I wouldn't change anything. But if I had the money I would probably move forward and port the barrel, get a custom shooting shoulder pad, & get a custom paint job so the gun isn't so shiny. Shiny items in my opinion scare game away because of reflection. I might also consider getting a different stock with a cheek rest and custom grips. Then I would purchase everything necessary to make my own hand loads. That would make a HUGE difference.


I'm just curious. Why the sniper scope? It seems bulky and hard to keep from getting banged up while going through thick cover.


----------



## Huge29

After a job change, related move and designing and building a home the rifle finally got moved to the front burner and I picked it up Thursday night. Thanks to utmudguy for his generous help and making it all happen!
6.5x47 Lapua all other specs listed in previous post except I upgraded the scope to a PST FFP 6-24x50.
Took her out yesterday for the first spin and also try out the new magnetospeed chrono, the velocity is impressively similar, likely due to the lapua brass and all other custom work done. Thanks again to all of those who have offered advice and information.


----------



## Loke

Where did you get the Orem High Tigers stock?


----------



## Bax*

Where are the pics of your groups?

Id love to see how it shoots 8)


----------



## Cooky

Nice looking gun. Is brass around for the 6.5X47 yet? I'm with the others, let's see some groups.


----------



## Huge29

Just took it out on Saturday and was told to take it really easy the first two times. The boresight job had it hit the gong at 200 yards 2 out of 3 shots. Excited to get it on paper, I didnt want to go all of the way out to the best range in the state, it takes 20 minutes to get out there, so I went to the poor man's range. Ill get it out again this next Saturday.
I bought my brass about 2 years ago, so I am good there, had an awesome sale at Cabela's combined with one of their promos, so it was only like $80, never seen a deal nearly that good since. From the looks of things some say I should get any I can, but I know of some who are up to 28 firings of this same brass (obviously with annealing), so I feel like I should be good for a decade or two.


----------



## ssssnake529

I have a Lightweight Hunter by R Bros Rifles.

Cost was about $4000. (300 Win Mag)

1/2 MOA guarantee

http://rbrosrifles.com/rifle-packages/lw-hunter/


----------

